# Well, Enzo "saved" me today...



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Hahaha! That's funny. what a good buy saving you!!

Does it sound much like a vacuum? If it were my dog he'd probably do the same thing.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

It's hard to describe the sound...not like a vacuum. It's more like an air compressor. lol


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ah yes.

I believe one of my childhood friends had one of those. I recall it smelling funny LOL.

I hope Enzo realizes that the machine is in fact, helping you!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He was saving his mom, from the monster.


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

What a big brave boy you have!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Good boy Enzo. Nice to know somedog has your back.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

oh boy! I hope he gets over it so it doesn't become a problem. Your Enzo LUVS you!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

OK, this is a lesson for puppy owners. Get your pup socialized to all these kind of things young so they won't freak out later. My husband has sleep apnea and uses a cpap machine at night--along with all the tubes and masks. Lucky for us Jaro got used to it early.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Good Enzo! He deserves a reward for being such a good protector! 

For a few years Toby tried to save me from the vacuum cleaner....he finally gave up and it makes ,me so sad because I had fun with him doing that!


----------

